# Samsung 18650 Green Question



## GreenyZA (5/3/16)

Hi Guys

So I have a question regarding the Samsung 2500mah greens.

I bought 4 of these units, and for now I'm not going to say where since I don't have an answer yet.

I have a concern about their authenticity though.

Please see below:






My question is, are these original or fake units. I'm asking since it says IMR on the batteries and on all the images on the Internet it says INR. I have not been able to find any reference on the Internet on batteries with IMR indicated on them.

Is there someone that can please ahead some light on this for me please.

Also, if these are in fact authentic, what are your thoughts on these batteries and how do they compare with the Sony VTC5?

Kind regards

G


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/3/16)

Not sure about your battery in the pic. Samsung are known for their hybrid chemistry INR batteries.

IMR and INR refers to the chemistry of the battery. 

IMR = Lithium manganese oxide LiMn2O4
INR = Lithium manganese nickel LiNiMnCoO2 

These two types are considered the safest high-current discharge 18650 around

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/3/16)

GreenyZA said:


> Also, if these are in fact authentic, what are your thoughts on these batteries and how do they compare with the Sony VTC5?



If this is a 20A 2500mAh Samsung, then it is basically the same as the Sony VTC-5 - Specification wise.

If you looking for long battery life look at LG HG2 or Samsung 30Q.

If it is high current you after, look at Sony VTC4 or Tesiyi IMR 40A (which is actually a 25A)

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## GreenyZA (5/3/16)

Thank you guys ! Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradS (5/3/16)

Generally those stickers are applied by someone down the retail chain. I have the same ones from Vape Cartel and the perform flawlessly. If in doubt ask your vendor. I am not worried they have exceptional performance based on experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drmzindec (5/3/16)

I have 4 of these and they have been running perfectly for 2 years now. Depends on where you bought it as well, but if its a popular name (VapeKing, VapeCartel ens..) you have nothing to worry about.

Although for long life i suggest the LG, it runs great!


----------



## WARMACHINE (5/3/16)

Have you checked under that sticker ? I know on the LG HG2 (turds), that one of the vendors sells, there is a sticker showing you mAh, Voltage, size etc.

And under the sticker is the LG code: LGDBHG21865....... I understand why they put the sticker on, as the code doesn't mean much to anyone else


----------



## stevie g (5/3/16)

Peel sticker off and see what is underneath.


----------



## Andre (5/3/16)

Yeah, I think your vendor has made a mistake with the IMR. Pull the sticker off. If it is the green Samsung it should say:
INR18650 - 25R
SAMSUNG SDI
5 2F72 (the last number may differ on your battery)

If not, you might have a problem.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/3/16)

I'm thinking this is a vtc5. The color of the wrap and the sticker is the same as my vtc5's from Vape cartel. If so, then you're a very lucky man lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (5/3/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I'm thinking this is a vtc5. The color of the wrap and the sticker is the same as my vtc5's from Vape cartel. If so, then you're a very lucky man lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might be right, but my VTC5's seal ring at the top is black, not white. If so, if the sticker is removed it should say VTC5 on the battery at the end of the top line of faint letters and numbers.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (5/3/16)

Andre said:


> You might be right, but my VTC5's seal ring at the top is black, not white. If so, if the sticker is removed it should say VTC5 on the battery at the end of the top line of faint letters and numbers.


Yup just checked now, my seal is black too. But the green on this isn't a Samsung 25r kinda green. Confused over here lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (5/3/16)

My one 25R had the same sticker, bought from Vaporize. It's legit, sticker came off after a while and usual 25r specs were printed on the battery as expected. Should be okay.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

